# Guía para Limpieza de Válvula IACV Sentra B14 GA16DE



## osvaldo (Jan 4, 2005)

Buenas tardes estimados foristas hace algún tiempo publiqué un thread indicando un problema con las bajas revoluciones en mi auto, el cual pude resolver porque alguien me indicó cómo limpiar la válvula IACV en un SENTRA B14 GA16DE. En esa ocación me indicaron el link de cómo limpiar la válvula IACV en éste modelo. Puede alguien por favor indicarme el link para volverlo a accesar. He buscado con la herramienta SEARCH pero no puedo ubicarlo.

Abajo el thread original

_*Hola a todos, hace algúun tiempo mi carro un NISSAN SENTRA GLE 1997-1998 comenzó a tener problemas cuando me detenía en un alto o por cualquier motivo. El problema es que las revoluciones se caían a menos de 1,000 y finalmente el auto se detenía si no lo aceleraba. Se hizo un overhaul completo de la transmisión y el problema continuó, posteriormente en la agencia me dijeron que un 'sensor de compensación de masa' podía ser el problema pero realmente no lo cambié pensando que estaban adivinando. Ultimamente el problema parece haber corregido cuando por otra razón diferente (un ruido) hubo que cambiar la polea delantera del cigüeñan (creo ue ésto lo conocen como damper).

Quisiera saber si alguno de los miembros hay tenido éste problema y si efectivamente la solución es cambiar la polea por estar defectuosa o si ésto no tiene nada que ver. Me queda la duda en todo ésto, porque cuando la polea está defectuosa, la misma patina y no se si ésto afecte las revoluciones o RPM.*_


----------

